# Washington, DC area: Looking for players



## apostate (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm looking for one or two players for my home game (time commitments have stripped us of two players.)  We play on Sundays at one of two locations:  My house in Odenton, MD or one of the player's apartment in Washington, DC.

The campaign setting is Eberron, although setting knowledge is not necessary. We are currently traversing the Age of Worms adventure path (published by Paizo).

The campaign has a blog, located here.  The average party level is 7 right now.

Email me through the site or use the Private Message feature if you are interested.


----------

